# Scraggley Tail?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

At 10 months he probably hadn't gone through coat change so there is still time for his tail to thicken up, but I will tell you that with my toys, thin hair on the tail had been a problem with most of them. In fact Teaka, and Timi have been the only ones that I have had with enough hair for a proper Pom.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Both my boys are about 21 months old. Matisse always had a nice, full tail. But Maurice always had a scraggly one. It's still thin, wispy and looks more like a fountain than a pom. The hair won't even stand up. It didn't help matters that I caught it in the Dremel one time and the clippers another time. But even without those awful mishaps, his tail is, and I'm afraid will always be a matter of mayhem. It's hard to say what will happen with Dulcie's tail. Only time will tell I guess.




:ahhhhh:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Poodlebeguiled and tiny poodles. 

PG, thanks for the photo. Dulcie's tail is like a larger version of Maurice's. I am attaching a photo. The tail looks bushier only because she is lying down and it is all spread out on the floor and smushed together. When she is standing up, it is much more sparse looking as it spreads out. Also, because I have left the length that gives it more volume, but all of it is merely wavy and also thin.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My tpoos tails are like Maurice's.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nifty, I think there's hope for Dulcie's tail yet. Even though it's smooshed on the floor, it looks a lot better than Maurice's. 

Poodlepaws....I got too low with the clippers and when I was turning somehow I snagged him with the clippers and took out a big hunk. lol. So, maybe in time it will improve (not holding my breath) or maybe it's just going to be Maurice's and your tpoo's signature look.:argh:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks PoodleBeguiled. I guess I will find out over the coming months! She seems to be in the beginning of her coat change - curly neck and chest - the rest still loose and wavy.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The tails are only shaved at the base and are long otherwise. So imagine the top of Maurice's tail bit all over. Long loose wavy/curly hair. I'll take a pic next time I get up


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

To me it looks like Dole has nice thick adult coat growing at the roots - I think that there is lots of hope for his tail.
Timi's is thick, but still seems like puppy coat, with lots of long curls not poof like Teaka's. Just as well - I have not a clue how to scissor a longer tail. Teaka's just goes straight up, and I have finally gotten her Pom good, but a Timi is able to bend her tail into fifty positions, and looks different every time that I look at her, so I don't know what to do. Once I held it straight up and scissored, and it looked awful when I let it go, so I think now I will just let it grow and snip off anything that might hang down, and that's it.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

We met a gorgeous black over-sized Tpoo today--7 months old, with lots of coat everywhere but his tail. Sulo is 4 months but has such a massive pom compared to him!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never heard anybody speak of this issue before, but now it is sounding pretty common in toys - interesting...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> The tails are only shaved at the base and are long otherwise. So imagine the top of Maurice's tail bit all over. Long loose wavy/curly hair. I'll take a pic next time I get up


Yes, it use to have more before the clippers, which have a mind of their own:ahhhhh: snagged him on one side so I had to even him up on the other side. I wonder how long it will take to grow that out more. Maybe I should cut some of the length off at the end. It's actually really too long...like spaghetti.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy's long tail


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are Atticus's tail changes from about 12 weeks up until current.

At first it was sparse thin puppy hair that looked like a firework


Then it started growing into a flag (no the wind is not blowing it lol)


At about a year old it had much more volume


Now at nearly 6 years it can hold a pom pretty well. But after a few days it looks like a ball of fuzzy carpet lol


Yuki's used to look like a thin wispy tornado


I shaved it down with a longer attachment comb so it'd grow back neater


It grew back nicely and got very thick and it can almost make a pom now. He's 9 months in this pic...it has grown quite a bit since this photo. He's around the same age as your spoo. I'll have to get an updated pic.


I think it just really depends on the hair. Yuki hasn't gone through coat change yet either and just by cutting off the wispy puppy hair and letting it grow out even gave it a fuller appearance. There's still hope for her tail!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

All these beautiful poodles! Thanks for the photos everyone - it is nice to see that the variation is normal.


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

Howard's tail has always been really thick and long. When he was a pup it used to trail on the floor. Even now, he still has his fox tail and I'd never dream of cutting it off. Our groomer that we've used since day one says that his fur is like this because we completely left it alone when he was a puppy, and didn't clip or cut his fur until he was seven months (except for around his eyes). I don't know if the whole clipping puppy fur is a myth or not, but maybe leave your poodles tail alone and let it do its thing as it grows out? The fur might get thicker.
My mini poos tail beneath all the fur is really long and still a thick shape. I've seen poodles with much shorter tails on this website, have they been docked? Or do tail lengths vary? It's illegal here in the UK


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Howard said:


> (...)I don't know if the whole clipping puppy fur is a myth or not, but maybe leave your poodles tail alone and let it do its thing as it grows out? The fur might get thicker.
> My mini poos tail beneath all the fur is really long and still a thick shape. I've seen poodles with much shorter tails on this website, have they been docked? Or do tail lengths vary? It's illegal here in the UK


Clipping doesn't do anything for actual density of coat, but it will affect the apparent density. Sufficiently even length will create a much fuller impression than random wisps.

And yes, many dogs here (mostly US dogs I suppose?) have docked tails of wildly varying lengths, from little nubs to what would pass for a shorter undocked tail. Tail length also naturally varies a lot, especially in countries where docking "takes care" of tail irregularity.


----------

